# New to me Citizen 2100 AV0031-59A



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't ask me why but I've never been one for quartz, unless it can be bought for under 50 quid!

But then I saw @bridgeman 's Citizen AV0031-59A up for sale and I liked it instantly (thanks for the watch!). A substantial watch in size and weight, not something I've always associated with quartz. I wouldn't ordinarily go for something with an integrated bracelet either.

I believe this version is the US market one, with mineral crystal. The range was made for the Asian and European markets too but with different materials, titanium and sapphire, and with slightly different dials (I prefer the US ones).

The dial has a lovely texture to it which catches the light nicely, going from white to silver / grey. Very well finished too.

The case is asymmetrical and about 45mm across and 52mm lug to lug, brushed all over except for the 3 crown guard which is screwed on and polished.

The e210 caliber has the surprise bonus of the centre chrono second hand 'sweeping' at 3 or 4 ticks per second, which I like. The 9 o'clock chrono sub dials records up to 12 hours. An alarm too, although it wouldn't wake me up.













































































































Some gumph about the movement shameless stolen from elsewhere:



















And the French, blue dialed version (AV0030-60L), which I would love to find


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

most Citizen chrono's leave me cold, the eco's all look the same, but that one is a real cracker, it is the same as the one my GP wears, he wont sell me it ..reckons it was a gift from his wife like that's important :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great photos and info,maybe if I had all diagrams I would have kept it!

still, I have the promaster version in reserve with the engraved back.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's a question...










The outer black chapter ring has numerals for hours and white minute markers in between.

The edge of the dial has lumed hour markers and what I thought were minute markers in between them. But on the dial, there are 5 minute markers and an hour markers, throwing it out of kilter.

Is it a cock up or are they not minute markers on the dial?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Here's a question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so an extra 12 minutes per hour?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Bruce said:


> so an extra 12 minutes per hour?


 Seems so. I'm never wearing it to work...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Seems so. I'm never wearing it to work...


 doesnt seem like a mistake Citizen would make, i guess its just the design, but odd


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bruce said:


> doesnt seem like a mistake Citizen would make, i guess its just the design, but odd


 Just checked on the promaster, dial markings are the same as you spotted,well done to see that.....thinking they line up with the outer tachy scale ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Just checked on the promaster, dial markings are the same as you spotted,well done to see that.....thinking they line up with the outer tachy scale ?


 an extra 12 mins or an extra 12 seconds, it must be the design, maybe they just couldn't get all the markings to line up :wacko:

still a cracking watch though


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Just checked on the promaster, dial markings are the same as you spotted,well done to see that.....thinking they line up with the outer tachy scale ?


 It was only while sorting the pictures out that I noticed. I've been setting the watch against the markers on the dial and had been wondering why it kept going out of time! :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

My brain won't engage the math as they say ,but is their a relationship between the one fifth second chrono ticks and the minute counter dial?

failing that will have to get the handbook out! :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> My brain won't engage the math as they say ,but is their a relationship between the one fifth second chrono ticks and the minute counter dial?
> 
> failing that will have to get the handbook out! :laugh:


 Right ,handbook out, the inner scale is the alarm setting track giving 10 minute intervals from the hour markers to increase accuracy of setting........there ...sorted. :notworthy:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Right ,handbook out, the inner scale is the alarm setting track giving 10 minute intervals from the hour markers to increase accuracy of setting........there ...sorted. :notworthy:


 Well done that man - that'll learn me for never RTFM!


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm just re utilising one of these, bought off eBay a bit trashed








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v314/lewie/2597898B-02A4-4080-BA93-9BD3A404D108_zpsqdto0pj8.png[/IMG]

ive gone through several crystals trying to find the correct fit

im awaiting a 38.6, 38.7 and a 38.8

i together I had it sussed with a 3mm 38.5 but if fell out








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v314/lewie/CD326814-3E54-454B-B883-315F66A184D3_zpsxzf7ktnw.jpg[/IMG]

ill update with the correct size


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a 38.8 X 2.5 I fitted


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Resurrection but perhaps best together.

once had 3 of these beauties ,stupidly flipped ,realised couldn't live without one so arrived yesterday

Black croc original strap changed for light sand suede but awaiting 23mm similar,may try a mesh but 23mm is uncommon..

love it


----------



## Stevkin (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi do you happen t know the hand sizes for this watch thanks stevkin.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Stevkin said:


> Hi do you happen t know the hand sizes for this watch thanks stevkin.


 Sorry,not a clue even though it's still the Carlsberg of watches


----------

